# Implants for ferrets?



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

I contacted my vet to get my hob neutered but they told me they only vasectomise now but they are able to provide the suprelorin implant

I've tried to do some research but it's hard to find, according to my vet who spoke to an exotics specialist reccomend it

I was just hoping for some advice from other ferret owners who have heard of/have used the implant before as to whether or not i should go for it or to find another vet who will neuter

My hob's 5 years old if that changes anything


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the implant isnt really common yet in england but has been used in USA/Canada. From what i know of it is it works but i think needs renewing every year or so I could be totally wrong but i am sure they do need replacing where a neuter would mean its done and over with. Maybe ask your vet for more information.

as someone i know who uses them has to have their ferrets done each year. I say go for castrate


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PEPTECH Animal Health - What is Suprelorin and How Does it Work


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Suppress sexual function of the pituitary-gonadal axis for at least 6 (4.7mg) or 12 (9.4mg) months in dogs and around 4 years (9.4mg) in ferrets.

so he would not need another until he is 9 it maybe better getting the implant as he wont have an op to deal with if thats true i dont think it is though


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know in zoo monkeys they quite often use implants, not heard of it in ferrets before. I would think neutering is the simplest long term and less worrying option. 

I would think they would have to have the old one taken out under anesthetic which might not be wise once there older.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont know em I was thinking do they not dissolve? I dont know much about this as I would rather neuter then use this way


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I looked into having one myself as they docs seem to be pushing these over other contraception now. The human ones defiantly do not dissolve you have to have them cut out so I am staying as I am. I dont know about the pet ones tbh i cant see why they cant leave them in once they've done their time


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally wouldn't do this I feel that the safest way is neuter as i dont feel enough is known.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

chatting to my vet I have decided to go the implant route.
The reasons are,
neutering increases the likelyhood of adrenal tumours, so although they wont be as smelly they are extremely likely to have a shortened lifespan due to this.
The implant will surpress the sex hormones but not enough to cause the adrenal gland to develop hyperplasia.
The implant will help reduce the scent and any aggression ascociated with entire males.
They will need an anaesthetic to do the implant but should only be under for a few seconds as the needle is huuuugggee!!


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

I could be really wrong but i said for myself if your not after breeding him then neuter him as with the thing about adrenal disease they dont know if its neutering, some assume it is but many say its just neutering too early and others include many other factors too so in my opinion its not straight forward as that and in that sense also it helps with tesicular cancer etc etc 
Neutering mine was the best option personally, he was a lot happier after (not saying any full hobs here are unhappy, i just didnt have females for mine so he was unhappy) i waited until a good age were he had matured fully and did the deed! Like i said this is just my opinion though


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

My two male dogs have the suprelorin implant and have to say it has worked brilliantly i can still show them


----------

